# Warhammer Invasion plus Expansions [USA] Selling



## I108 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi, 

I posted this on ebay but can also sell it direct through here and paypal...

I want to offer it to fellow wargamers.

If you buy it direct from paypal and not through ebay, I can take a few dollars off as I save a tiny bit in ebay fees. You are still insured through paypal. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290601098498?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_582wt_1116

Free expedited shipping included in price! (shipping to USA) 

$129.95 shipped and insured. 

$124.95 shipped and insured through paypal or other means. 

*Warhammer Invasion: The Card Game plus expansions*

A game of kingdoms, quests, and epic battles for 2-6 players. 

Includes*: 

Warhammer Invasion (core set) 
WH Invasion Legends (expansion) 
WH Invasion Assault on Ulthuan (expansion) 
The Deathmaster's Dance (battle pack) 
The Eclipse of Hope (battle pack) 
The Fourth Waystone (battle pack) 
The Silent Forge (battle pack) 
Signs in the Stars (battle pack) 
The Skavenblight Threat (battle pack) 
Arcane Fire (battle pack) 

Combined sets include: 

1 rulebook 
1 rule sheet for Legends 
1 collector's checklist 
855 cards** with cardboard carrying case 
6 capital boards 
35 resource tokens 
60 damage tokens 
4 burning tokens 

* All packaging for sets included too! 
** The cards are in excellent condition, none of them damaged, and the cardboard case fits the entire set perfectly. 

For further detailed info on game see: www.fantasyflightgames.com. Set sold used, as is, but shipped insured.


----------

